# Avantgarde 120



## 110056 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi
My wife and I are considering buying a new Compass Avantgarde 120. Being new to motorhomes we would like to know your opinions on this model. It has the 100bhp engine.
Many Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the club.

Don't know about the M/H itself, but the 100bhp engine might be a bit gutless. A 120bhp 2.2litre might be a better choice, and would almost certainly be a little more economical.


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

terelectric said:


> Hi
> My wife and I are considering buying a new Compass Avantgarde 120. Being new to motorhomes we would like to know your opinions on this model. It has the 100bhp engine.
> Many Thanks


We bought one last year. We like the van, the layout suits us. The engine is 2.2 and 100 BHP but it is ok. If I drive on average roads and take is very easy (say 50 mph) then I can get about 33 to 35 mpg. Normal driving, I get 30 MPG and on the Motorway at 70(+a wee bit) it drops to about 27.

Ours was actually one of the early ones and we did have a number of minor faults (about 30) These really were all very minor and include things like door hinges not correct, trim coming loose etc. I should say that many of these should have been picked up by the dealer but as you will realise many dealers do the absolute minimum pre delivery check so do you own and take your time.

Driving position, great, better than my 406.
Locker space, good and we can find a place for everything.
Bed, comfortable and easy to make.
Toilet, OK but basin a bit slow to drain.
Shower, bit difficult to regulate, better if you use gas to heat water and keep temperature lower.
Heater, OK 
Water heater, OK.
Oven, OK 
Hob, rattles a bit but easy to fix.
Fridge, good space

Bottom line, liked the van when we saw it and have not changed our minds, however your potential new van could have the water ingress feature on the engine that all new Peugeot and Fiats share.

Regards

John C


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

We liked the Avantgarde but ruled it out due to small water tanks. Can't remeber which model it was and water volume might not be an issue for you. I think the one we were looking at was only 45ltrs.

:roll:


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Avantgarde 120 water tanks*



Mandi said:


> We liked the Avantgarde but ruled it out due to small water tanks. Can't remeber which model it was and water volume might not be an issue for you. I think the one we were looking at was only 45ltrs.
> 
> :roll:


Mandi, you are right and we nearly decided against the 120 but planned to fit an additional 45 litre tank next to the existing one (but have not got round to it)

45 litres is very small and by the time we have had showers etc its difficult to get more than two days. What we did in the meantime was to get a 30 litre water carrier which fits directly behind the drivers seat and that gives us our reserve. Compass supply a neat little transfer pump which makes filling easy.

Regards 
John


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Very pleased with my 115 - A few niggles but very easy DIY fixes. Something to watch out for, make sure the TV coax is connected to the outside socket and not left dangling waiting for the dealer to fit an aerial.

Johnc - Would you let me have a copy of your plans for an extra water tank? It really needs one.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Avantgarde 120 water tanks*



johnc said:


> [quote="Mandi"
> 
> :roll:


45 litres is very small and by the time we have had showers etc its difficult to get more than two days. What we did in the meantime was to get a 30 litre water carrier which fits directly behind the drivers seat and that gives us our reserve. Compass supply a neat little transfer pump which makes filling easy.

Regards 
John[/quote]

Mind you 45lts of unfrozen water would have been shear luxury last weekend. We had 60lts of frozen water. Not a lot of use for showering.

:roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Compass*

Hi

I had a Compass on a 2005 brand new model - it was the "old" chassis.

I upgraded the engine to what at the time was a 2.2.

The van was OK - only one slight issue with a leak from the pipe connected to the boiler.

For the money I paid for the van, I found it an excellent foot in the motorhome door.

You might want to fit a Heki to the roof as an optional extra though.

Russell


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I posted this somewhere last year

It was a 115 that got the awards. Build quality is generally Ok but like everything you will end up with a snag list. It's our first van and we regard it as a 'learner' before we trade up.

Plus points

Cheap
Basic starter
sub 6m in length
Very comfortable bed
Very large bed...
Nice Boxer chassis
Good kitchen layout

Naff Points

Tip up sink is pretty rubbish but works OK in tandem with a big sponge
No outside storage at all
Some minor issues with build
Windscreen problem with Boxer chassis


----------



## johnc (May 1, 2005)

*Tanks for Autoquest / Avantgarde*



Autoquest said:


> Very pleased with my 115 - A few niggles but very easy DIY fixes. Something to watch out for, make sure the TV coax is connected to the outside socket and not left dangling waiting for the dealer to fit an aerial.
> 
> Johnc - Would you let me have a copy of your plans for an extra water tank? It really needs one.


Autoquest, I was looking at CAK tanks last year but at that time they did not have one for the Peugeot/Fiat 250 Chassis. The plan was simply to fit an additional tank in the next "bay2 over the axel and to do a bit of creative plumbing to provide an equalising line between the two tanks, Filling would take a little longer as the two tanks came to equal levels but as i said i have not got round to puting plan into action. If I can raise myself from my winter hibernations and get my act togther I will send you details of the modification when I carry it out.

Strange thing is that even the Mega 180 has the same tank and it sleeps 6, they must take showers in groups of three to save water.
Regards

John


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tanks for Autoquest / Avantgarde*



johnc said:


> Strange thing is that even the Mega 180 has the same tank and it sleeps 6, they must take showers in groups of three to save water.
> Regards
> 
> John


My god how did you know :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

